# a guide to extensions



## meni (Aug 29, 2002)

Can any one help me find a guide to the following extensions:


Wings of silk
Conquering shield 
Twin kimono
And broken gift

Thank you


----------



## arnisador (Nov 4, 2002)

Is there a literal _guide_ for this?


----------



## Seminerio (Nov 5, 2002)

I would suggest purchasing Mr. Tatums tapes.  Those techniques would be 1st Black Vol. I, II  2nd Black Vol. I, II and 3rd Black Vol. I, II.  You can check the site:  www.ltatum.com or call us:  626-796-4029

I hope this helps.

Cliff Seminerio

ps-I don't make any commision or anything, I just like to help


----------



## Michael Billings (Nov 5, 2002)

... Meni.  I sent you an email with the path to the extensions.

-Michael
UKS-Texas


----------



## cdhall (Dec 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *... Meni.  I sent you an email with the path to the extensions.
> 
> -Michael
> UKS-Texas *



And they are well-done to boot!
Anyone with a question about the execution of a Kenpo technique should use Mr. Billings' site as a resource.

I know this must be the 6th or 8th time I've said something like this but apparently the message isn't getting out.   

Yes, arnisador, there is a literal guide if I understand you correctly.  Mr. Billings has the techniques written out, you should be able to follow them pretty well without a mastery of Kenpo terminology.  I think.  Let me know.  Now I'm curious. :asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 25, 2002)

Mr. Billing's has a great resource tool there! Anytime you get stuck and don't want to call someone at 11 or later at night well there it is. Thank you Mr. Billing's for such a vast resource.


----------



## parkerkarate (Mar 3, 2005)

meni said:
			
		

> Can any one help me find a guide to the following extensions:
> 
> 
> Wings of silk
> ...



Hey there its me again David.
Why are you asking about a 5th degree (Conquering Shield), 3rd degree (Wings Of Silk), and 2nd degree (Twin Kimono) techniques. Please tell me you have your black belt now. If so a big congrats my man. How are things back home?

Salute,
David


----------



## kenpoworks (Mar 3, 2005)

Hey David,
according to the I.I. bk 5..Conquering Shield is for 3rd Degree,Wings Of Silk is for 2nd Degree andTwin Kimono is for 1st Degree.
Rich


----------



## Seabrook (Mar 4, 2005)

parkerkarate said:
			
		

> Hey there its me again David.
> Why are you asking about a 5th degree (Conquering Shield), 3rd degree (Wings Of Silk), and 2nd degree (Twin Kimono) techniques. Please tell me you have your black belt now. If so a big congrats my man. How are things back home?
> 
> Salute,
> David


Hi David,

Does Mr. Palanzo teach the 24 technique system, where the green extensions are required for 3rd black? 

Thanks,

Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## parkerkarate (Mar 4, 2005)

For third black I was learning extensions for the end of the purple belt techniques and some of the blue belt. Green belt and Advanced green belt extensions do not start until forth and fifth black.


----------

